# Pak Cricket Coach Found Dead....



## alok4best (Mar 19, 2007)

*Pakistan coach Bob Woolmer has died after being discovered in his Jamaica hotel room on Sunday morning.

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/cricket/other_international/pakistan/6464831.stm

*
__________
What Will happen to Greg Chapell


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 19, 2007)

Rest in Peace Bob Woolmer.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 19, 2007)

Too bad..May his soul rest in peace


----------



## Tapomay (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh my God. It's very sad and a great loss to cricket world.


----------



## als2 (Mar 19, 2007)

what ???????


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh my. I feel someone must have killed him.


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh God! Its a really sad news. Switched on the Tv and its flashing headlines..
He probably couldn't bear the losses of the team....


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 19, 2007)

im sure the pakistanis have murdered him..............
__________
its a great loss for cricketing world....


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 19, 2007)

Good Bye Bob

So do the Pakistanis play Zimbabwe, without a coach?
Or do they have an acting coach or someone?


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 19, 2007)

WHAT?!? This is like a movie, maan...Is this true?!!


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 19, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> WHAT?!? This is like a movie, maan...Is this true?!!



Its really true..and sad for the cricketing world......


----------



## csczero (Mar 19, 2007)

greg chappell  kuch nahi khayegaa raat ko absey !!!


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ Lol


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 19, 2007)

bhagwaan uski aatma ko santi de


----------



## eddie (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh god! For a second I thought someone posted a joke in the news section. This is a very sad news...really sad...


----------



## Anindya (Mar 19, 2007)

This is a case of conspiracy. Some body definitely poisoned him (ofcourse a pakistani fan). This is going to be a BIG issue and now nobody will be willing to be its coach. It will have severe consequences all round. Lets hope for the best. NOW INDIA`S PERFORMANCE WILL MULTIPLY. ITS GAURANTEED.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 19, 2007)

Truly..Its really really sad....big loss to cricket..however there are lots of things happening this world cup..dont know why ,but I have a strong feeling that something is terribly wrong with all this..may b he committed suicide after watching the Pak show...or who knows,,,he might have been murdered..if u closely read the quotes,its clear that something was wrong B/N PCB and the Coach...anyways I hope his soul rests in peace..and now Pak must get a convincing win in next match to pay tribute..


----------



## led_shankar (Mar 19, 2007)

Rest in Peace.

He deserved much better.


----------



## csczero (Mar 19, 2007)

i'm worried about Greg Chapell


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 19, 2007)

csczero said:
			
		

> i'm worried about greig chapell


Dont worry he is very strong.


----------



## eddie (Mar 19, 2007)

There is no way he could have committed a suicide. The guy was always very calm and collected in his approach but there definitely seems some kind of conspiracy in here. In any case if anyone should have committed suicide it should have been Inzi...not Woolmer.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 19, 2007)

Just say it on TV. Sad news for cricket lovers.  his contract with pakistan team is ending in this world cup but its ends before 1 match 
__________
South africa's dream team's 2 main brain is now gone.... Hansy and Bob


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greg Chapell is a very strong man. He does not fear anyone.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't believe this news


----------



## alok4best (Mar 19, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> I don't believe this news



Whether u blive or not...Its true..


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 19, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> bhagwaan uski aatma ko santi de



Who is Santi


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 19, 2007)

Its not a suicide for sure.


----------



## rajasekharan (Mar 19, 2007)

i guess no foreign coach will go to pak from now on . . . its sad ofcourse


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

Cricket is not a game its THE WAR


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 19, 2007)

its not suicide or pressure

i feel daal mein kuch kala hai


----------



## damnthenet (Mar 19, 2007)

So sad...............


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Mar 19, 2007)

Im shocked and disappointed by the turn of events happening..first he dies and den inzy resigns...amazing...dunno abt others but i definitely feel somethins fishy around there!...sad pak's gonna have to do wid jus another paki coach from now on..doubt any other foreigner would dare to take command (oh..not soo sure abt afghanis tho..they can come anytime!  )...and this leads to one thing more...
the INDIAN players would be right now almost pissin in their pants..lookin at all this..m "DEAD" sure they are gonna outperform than their already pathetic capabilities!....


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 19, 2007)

i thot it too b a joke. my god its true, he probably cudn't bear the shock. greg chappel tera kya hoga?


----------



## caje143 (Mar 19, 2007)

If at all india do not perform in the next two matches atleast... 
then i wont be surprised to see the next headlines in news as "__________"(To Be Declared) expired suddenly.. 
well i hope they play well atleast qualify for the second round...
then maybe if they loose it wouldnt matter much... than the shame that they were kicked out like pakistan... 

too bad for Bob.. well Greg chappel has now something to fear about...


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 19, 2007)

Coach dead.
Inzi announces retirement from ODI after the last match against Zim.

Pak team in disarray!!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 19, 2007)

i am sure there was a plot behind this......

man.....he was just 58.......and fit to take any kind of shock(not the literal one). 
Pak losing wouldnt have been so serious to him that it cud take his life.......


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 19, 2007)

Did a conclusive reason come out yet?

It cant b natural shock... shock mein mara tho match-end hi bhagwaan(Jesus ) ko pyaara ho jaatha...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 19, 2007)

Let's give his death investigation to MOSSAD ,they will surely find out the correct reason


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 19, 2007)

may his soul rest in peace *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/sobbing.gif


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 19, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Let's give his death investigation to MOSSAD ,they will surely find out the correct reason


Off-topic, but isn't it strange that someone with the name "SS" and avatar of the Fuhrer is talking about "Mossad"?


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 19, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Did a conclusive reason come out yet?
> 
> It cant b natural shock... shock mein mara tho match-end hi bhagwaan(Jesus ) ko pyaara ho jaatha...


 
ROFL but its true


----------



## AshishSharma (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm maybe shock se nahin After Shock se *www3.b92.net/ipb_images/style_emoticons/default/huh.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 19, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> i feel daal mein kuch kala hai



dal mein kuch kaala nahin hai... puri dal hi kali hai!!! even i feel its a conspirancy. u can't believe the pakis! look what happended to the CJ of pak. when the people who are supposed to give justice haf to fight injustice and dictatorship and their lives are hanging from the rope how can we believe anybody in a country like that????


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 19, 2007)

He was murdered

A day before his death every one in Pak was aking Woolmer and Inzy to be hanged.
And some crazy pakisani did it.
This is what happens with a country and their people where terrorism is considered good


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> dal mein kuch kaala nahin hai... puri dal hi kali hai!!! even i feel its a conspirancy. u can't believe the pakis! look what happended to the CJ of pak. when the people who are supposed to give justice haf to fight injustice and dictatorship and their lives are hanging from the rope how can we believe anybody in a country like that????


Pakistan ki daal kaali nahi green hoti hai. I think it wasnt due to heart attack.Koi saazish thi.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 20, 2007)

it was in the news seems he was killed because he was trying to unearth the bookie-team nexus in his forthcoming book.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

Sarfarz navaz is retarded,I for one dont believe what he says.He always makes such crap.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Sarfarz navaz is retarded,I for one dont believe what he says.He always makes such crap.


Yes.And now aaj tak news channel will tell in their 'vishesh program' about Woolmer's last email.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 21, 2007)

Its sure he is killed by  a pak fan

may be shoaib fan?


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 21, 2007)

As the Pakistan Coach has died (maybe  Drug-Alcohol Overdose) Conspiracy theories are 

(1). Indian RAW has poisoned his food thereby killing him. 
(2). Taliban Has killed him b'coz he is responsible for corrupting the minds of staunch "followers".  
(3). Pakistani Opposition has a hand in it to discredit "the able and powerful leadership " of Gen.Musharraf.  
(4).Some Pakistani Car driver-waiter-bellboy-steward etc. did it


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 21, 2007)

Actual news..someone poisoned him. Jamaican police has termed the death suspicious.

Mushtaq Ahmad is the current coach for pakistan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes the symptoms of poison were always there.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 21, 2007)

Mark of blood vomits on the walls you mean?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes,and they say his body turned blue.


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 21, 2007)

the pakistani paper says "alleged player-bookie nexus in Pakistan" might be cause of "murder" of Woolmer. Also there was blood on his cheek and eyes. This issue might extreme repercussions for Pak Cricketers and also Pakistan Itself. Also Pak Cricketers are not allowed to leave Windies after their match against Zim. 

*thenews.jang.com.pk/


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 21, 2007)

Match must have been fixed and bob must have come to know about it...so pakistanis thought _ki usko khatam kar dalo waise bhi ab naya coach to aayega hi first round se bahar hone ke baad_


----------



## csczero (Mar 21, 2007)

ICC is Completely Involved here and ICC has paid jamaica police milion Dollors to " RAFADAFA "  the case so that match fixing shouldnt come out again or it will be absolute shame on ICC if that fixing scenario comes out again.


----------



## Josan (Mar 21, 2007)

He was a true cricketer ,,, who devoted all  his life to 
]cricket .....


May be God need a good coach for his heaven team .........,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 21, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> May be God need a good coach for his heaven team .........,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 
God might a need VERY good coach 'coz Satan has all the player's and 
L(iar)awyers with him....


----------



## nik_for_you (Mar 21, 2007)

he must be given poison.. and that thing will never come out because of ICC an  PCB.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 21, 2007)

Pakistan coach Bob Woolmer was murdered..

Pakistan cricket coach Bob Woolmer, found dead a day after Pakistan’s shock defeat at the hands of Ireland, was murdered, police have confirmed. Although the Pakistan Cricket Board has been claiming that the autopsy conducted on Woolmer was inconclusive, sources, according to Times Now, have confirmed that investigators have indeed said the coach was murdered. 


*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Pakistan_coach_Bob_Woolmer_was_murdered/articleshow/1785989.cms


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

Breaking News:*Radio Jamaica: Strangulation was the cause of Woolmer's death**www.ndtv.com/images/icons/blinkingcursor.gif
(source NDTV)


----------



## shantanu (Mar 22, 2007)

did you listen to radio jamaica in VISTA (sidebar)   nice breaking news


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

Nope It is on every NEWS channel.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 22, 2007)

> In a fresh twist to the Bob Woolmer case, Radio Jamaica reported on Wednesday that the former Pakistan coach was strangulated. It said strangulation marks were found on Woolmer's neck.
> 
> The Jamaican police had earliesr said Woolmer's death was being treated as suspicious and further investigations weree being carried out.
> 
> ...



*www.ndtv.com/ndtvcricket/showstory.aspx?id=33036&site=ndtv


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 22, 2007)

two things doubts me one is the vomit and the other is blood on the wall. How can a person vomit when he is murdered?.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 22, 2007)

^^Poison diya hoga...usse mara nahi hoga to murder kar diya hoga


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 22, 2007)

The reason is not yet conclusive. Very sad. The Palk team screwed it up & Bob Woolmer got screwed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

The WC is fixed for sure.Look at the hammering of B'desh by sri lanka.Same B'desh knocked the crap out of India(who were looking like playing unwillingly)
Only Ganguly batted and he too took 100+ balls to make 70 runs and threw his wicket away in 40th over.
Maybe Sarfaraz Navaz is not as retard as I thought


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 22, 2007)

This WC is not fixed
if it was fixed why bob died


----------



## shantanu (Mar 22, 2007)

i think the person played HItman series , who killed bob... i suspect @008


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 22, 2007)

Yarr 008 likes Arsenal not cricket

wrong choice 

i think superman

May be "Someone was here"

ya "feel the dark side"
ya "It_Wazznnt_me"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> This WC is not fixed
> if it was fixed why bob died


He was about to leak it,thats why


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 22, 2007)

^^lol  
then who's next


----------



## shantanu (Mar 22, 2007)

seema as if * INZAMAAM KA INTEKAAM * hehe


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 22, 2007)

^^woh fatuu hai he is retired from cricket

Still who's next


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

Noone for now!


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 22, 2007)

^^ i see there is 008

008 ur  next


----------



## gigyaster (Mar 22, 2007)

Did u all saw the news today...... gala ghot kar mara giya, shy of Pakistani cricketers n all its officials. Dawood ka hath vhi ho sakta hai.... ara mene zee news pe dekha


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 22, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> two things doubts me one is the vomit and the other is blood on the wall. How can a person vomit when he is murdered?.



When certain poisons enter our body, the body's natural tendency is to throw out the foreign body which it cannot accept. The immediate method is vomit. I've seen and read poisoning cases. Very sad state


----------



## csczero (Mar 23, 2007)

No Two Opinions Now!!  Its confirmed he was murdered!!!  currupt cricket


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 24, 2007)

it's official now ,"woolmer was  murdered


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 24, 2007)

^^^ just see on news channel..... really shocking news ... but who is the killer??? some channels are telling that killers are more than 1 person...  any player or any PAK board member ??? remember some players and some board members had bad relation with Bob....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 24, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^^ just see on news channel..... really shocking news ... but who is the killer??? some channels are telling that killers are more than 1 person...  any player or any PAK board member ??? remember some players and some board members had bad relation with Bob....



It can also be D company. Maybe few pakistani players are D company associate.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 24, 2007)

pakistani's create troubles everywhere ,indisciplined species


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 24, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> pakistani's create troubles everywhere ,indisciplined species



That is absolute right.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 24, 2007)

When will be the mystery solved???
Eagerly waitng for Solution.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2007)

If it is proved that pakistani crickters killed him, then pakistan will face a permanent ban from ICC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2007)

Geo tv reported that the no evidence of team's involvement is found.They usually report it right.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 24, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> If it is proved that pakistani crickters killed him, then pakistan will face a permanent ban from ICC



They should have been banned long back. Pakistan is in serious trouble.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2007)

Have you seen a more innocent guy than Inzamam
__________
Oh and one more thing.The police may have got the killer but they will not(IMO)disclose it till the end of WC.
Also Michael Vaughan says cricket is still corrupt.Read the exclusive by the sun here *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2007130856,00.html
Article worth reading.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 24, 2007)

Q: Who killed Bob Woolmer?

A: It was a team effort!!


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 24, 2007)

^^^ i dont think itz something to laugh at


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry if that has offended you.


----------



## csczero (Mar 24, 2007)

if 
1.cctv in the hotel doesnt show any outsiders went in bobs room
2.they have given clean chit to pakistani players 

doesnt seem his autobiography has killed him

  Looks like personal grudge with someone has killed him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2007)

Inzamam and mushtaq ahmed have been inquired by police.


----------



## csczero (Mar 25, 2007)

yup,   pakistan's manager changed his room from 12th to 17 th floor under fake name after bobs murder !!.   and mushtak ahemad has signs of scratches on his nose ( well cant say about that one )


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 25, 2007)

We need some good forensic guys and detectives like the ones shown in "Medical Detectives" and "New Detectives" series on Discovery. Who knows how competent are the Jamaican police?


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah!! I saw that on  NDTV today.


----------

